

Honduras deal sets stage for investors to build 3 privately run cities - martian
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/honduras-deal-sets-stage-for-investors-to-build-3-privately-run-cities-to-host-new-industries/2012/09/05/0f2da120-f7cc-11e1-a93b-7185e3f88849_story.html

======
bediger4000
Wow, Omni Consumer Products
(<http://robocop.wikia.com/wiki/Omni_Consumer_Products>) is real!

------
genwin
Ultra Modern Slave: What is the price for water?

Private Gov't: We see in our bank records that you can afford $500 a month. We
already started taking that out of your account.

------
ta12121
Are they going to issue company scrip too?

~~~
genwin
Nah, just a web page showing how much in debt you are to the company.

